#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  What sort of monitor to buy nowadays?

## Luigi

Half my computer time is watching downloaded movies/docs/concerts anyway, so looking at changing my standard PC set up to one more like a TV home theater one.

From something like this:



To something like this:





Sofa and coffee table with wireless keyboard and mouse, easy. But what monitors are good nowadays? Wall mounted would be good, size, I don't know, 32 inches and full HD I suppose. Any ideas/recommendations? Would just getting a TV and connecting it be the same?

----------


## Norton

I've had this for a few years. Download movies to USB drive then plug in to TV. All sorts of choices out there. Just make sure has a built in media player. I normally use speakers that are in TV. They are decent. Also have an external audio system for better sound when desired. Samsung as well. 

???????? PA51H4500AK Plasma TV Series 4 51 | SAMSUNG ?????????

----------


## Fondles

Yeah I have a full HD 32" Samsung TV for my PC monitor, works well.

----------


## Luigi

> I've had this for a few years. Download movies to USB drive then plug in to TV. All sorts of choices out there. Just make sure has a built in media player. I normally use speakers that are in TV. They are decent. Also have an external audio system for better sound when desired. Samsung as well. 
> 
> ???????? PA51H4500AK Plasma TV Series 4 51 | SAMSUNG ?????????


That looks good, and highly affordable. A quick search has it for sale at 16,990 baht.

For a 51 inch Samsung, prices have certainly come down since I last looked!



For me, it's main purpose would be a wall mounted computer monitor. But I guess that it (or similar) would be just as good as a standard large computer monitor?

----------


## nigelandjan

Dunno what prices you can get out there , but in the UK I am about to purchase a 48" sony HD smart TV with wi-fi , on Ebay at £449 + free delivery 

For what you pay for a monitor you could get one of these babies , far more features




SONY BRAVIA KDL48W605 Smart 48" LED TV Deals | PC World

----------


## Luigi

> a 48" sony HD smart TV with wi-fi


So what can it do? I'd be interested in comparing the features with just a bog standard HD flatscreen that's connected to the PC with a HDMI or VGA cable.

----------


## VocalNeal

> I've had this for a few years. Download movies to USB drive then plug in to TV. All sorts of choices out there. Just make sure has a built in media player. I normally use speakers that are in TV. They are decent. Also have an external audio system for better sound when desired. Samsung as well. 
> 
> ???????? PA51H4500AK Plasma TV Series 4 51 | SAMSUNG ?????????


Which is what i do but with a much less fancy TV. Much better if PC has USB 3 which i don't ::chitown::

----------


## Luigi

What sort of cable is best, VGA or HDMI?

I plugged my LCD flatscreen TV in years ago with the VGA cable that usually goes to the monitor and I remember there was some lag, move the mouse, there's about a second delay with the arrow moving. 

Could have been that model TV course. Not sure the PC has a HDMI outlet.

----------


## Luigi

> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> 
> I've had this for a few years. Download movies to USB drive then plug in to TV. All sorts of choices out there. Just make sure has a built in media player. I normally use speakers that are in TV. They are decent. Also have an external audio system for better sound when desired. Samsung as well. 
> 
> ???????? PA51H4500AK Plasma TV Series 4 51 | SAMSUNG ?????????
> 
> 
> Which is what i do but with a much less fancy TV. Much better if PC has USB 3 which i don't


Mine would be a strictly PC monitor that I happen to watch downloaded movies etc on. No pillocking about transferring or saving things to a USB and then plugging that in to the TV.

----------


## bsnub

> What sort of cable is best, VGA or HDMI?


VGA is dated garbage mate. Never use it if possible. If the PC only has VGA it is time to upgrade either your motherboard or video card. Don't bother with adapters because they will look just as bad. 

Have you looked into Chromecast?

----------


## VocalNeal

PC is in my office , TV at home! If PC has USB 3 it would take seconds to transfer. But yes if both are in the same room us HDMI, if PC has HDMI.

----------


## Topper

My 40" TV is hooked up to my computer via HDMI.  I use the TV as the monitor.  Download stuff and play it on the TV.  

Most of the TVs today are designed to hook up to a home network and can read files from over the network that are located on computers on the network.   For example I download a movie on my laptop, I can use the TV to browse the downloads on the computer and play them.

----------


## harrybarracuda

ChromeCast.

ChromeCast ChromeCast ChromeCast ChromeCast, ChromeCast Chromecast.

ChromeCast ChromeCast .

----------


## baldrick

> Yeah I have a full HD 32" Samsung TV for my PC monitor, works well


how does it handle games ?  




> What sort of cable is best, VGA or HDMI?


displayport

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> Yeah I have a full HD 32" Samsung TV for my PC monitor, works well
> 
> 
> how does it handle games ?


Candy Crush and angry Bird.... goes ok playing them.

----------


## Luigi

> My 40" TV is hooked up to my computer via HDMI.  I use the TV as the monitor.  Download stuff and play it on the TV.  
> 
> Most of the TVs today are designed to hook up to a home network and can read files from over the network that are located on computers on the network.   For example I download a movie on my laptop, I can use the TV to browse the downloads on the computer and play them.


Do you know what model TV it is?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Certain TVs if connected to the Internet can record and transmit your voice commands or be hacked so that you can be watched on the inbuilt camera.

Just sayin' like.

----------


## Luigi

Haha. I'm just looking for a HD TV that will be wall mounted and connected to my PC (by cable is okay) as be its main (and only) monitor. 

My PC only has a VGA outlet and not a HDMI, so I think I need to upgrade my Video Card with one that has HDMI??

----------


## Topper

The way I'm set up is with the True cable box on one HDMI input and the computer on another one.  To me, it seems the simplest setup.

Any TV these days will have the ports, jacks and holes needed to plug shit into or get an output from.

----------


## Luigi

^ I must say I'm surprised at how cheap they are nowadays.

Samsung LED 40" 9k baht

Sharp 32" LED 4,900b

Sharp 39" LED 7k baht

----------


## Luigi

This is actually a good read, especially about _Input Lag._

How to buy the best HDTV for your PC | Digital Trends

----------


## Umbuku

Two choices. Physically link the PC/Laptop with the TV via a HDMI cable (best choice for a stable connection), or if your TV supports it a WIDI wireless connection. 

Some also have Miracast to display your tablet or smartphone on the TV.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Two choices. Physically link the PC/Laptop with the TV via a HDMI cable (best choice for a stable connection), or if your TV supports it a WIDI wireless connection. 
> 
> Some also have Miracast to display your tablet or smartphone on the TV.


Or a Chromecast.

Fuck, why do you people make it so hard for yourselves?

----------


## Looper

I got a laptop beside the sofa. Projector beside the sofa. Sound system on the other side of the room with a cable link.

Then a separate laptop with a 24 inch monitor for regular computer use. Don't want the neighbours looking through the window at my 3 metre projector picture when I am researching the latest material on Japanese public transport pornography!

----------


## Dillinger

> My PC only has a VGA outlet and not a HDMI


If you are waiting sensibly for your shit to die, then the only technology through those 2 terminals are this at 2k baht 
....




VGA to HDMI 1080P Scaler with Audio - Macrocare

----------


## Luigi

> Originally Posted by Luigi
> 
> My PC only has a VGA outlet and not a HDMI
> 
> 
> If you are waiting sensibly for your shit to die, then the only technology through those 2 terminals are this at 2k baht


Looked again, has DVI.

----------


## bsnub

> displayport


Currently only one TV supports DP and it is 4K.






> Looked again, has DVI.


Then you are good to go. DVI and HDMI are cross compatible so you just need to get a DVI to HDMI cable.

But as Harry and I keep pointing out Chromecast is all you really need.

----------


## baldrick

> But as Harry and I keep pointing out Chromecast is all you really need.


he needs a screen you pair of numbnuts , not a wireless video reciever

----------


## bsnub

^ Derp. I got that part my point was there is no need to run cables from the computer room to the living room.

----------


## beazalbob69

I would personally keep them separate. TV is for TV PC is for PC. There are too many tradeoffs when trying to combine the two. 

Getting your downloaded por....uh videos to the TV is what you need to figure out.
As mentioned chromecast would work, but if your PC is close enough running a cable is doable.

----------


## Luigi

> I would personally keep them separate. TV is for TV PC is for PC. There are too many tradeoffs when trying to combine the two. 
> 
> Getting your downloaded por....uh videos to the TV is what you need to figure out.
> As mentioned chromecast would work, but if your PC is close enough running a cable is doable.


Eh, no.

TV is completely separate in the living room.

This would be a wall mounted computer monitor in my man cave.  :Smile:  Albeit set up like a home theater with 5.1 sound system etc.

----------


## beazalbob69

> Originally Posted by beazalbob69
> 
> 
> I would personally keep them separate. TV is for TV PC is for PC. There are too many tradeoffs when trying to combine the two. 
> 
> Getting your downloaded por....uh videos to the TV is what you need to figure out.
> As mentioned chromecast would work, but if your PC is close enough running a cable is doable.
> 
> 
> ...


Well in that case you should look for a large 2k monitor rather than a smallish 1080p TV. 1080p is ok for a tv but horrible for a PC monitor. My cellphone has a 1080p screen and its only 3".

Only way 1080p will cut it is if you run media center software instead of the normal desktop. XBMC works good.

----------


## Fondles

Bullshit. 1080p TV* is perfectly fine for a monitor.





* OK maybe not on big 50inch + tv's.

----------


## baldrick

> there is no need to run cables from the computer room to the living room


what quality video stream ? so much interference now in the 2.4 GHz space




> Bullshit. 1080p TV is perfectly fine for a monitor


except for fast games - I tried it with a samsung 32 and then just went and bought a 24 inch monitor

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> Bullshit. 1080p TV is perfectly fine for a monitor
> 
> 
> except for fast games - I tried it with a samsung 32 and then just went and bought a 24 inch monitor


Where did the OP mention games ?

----------


## bsnub

> what quality video stream ? so much interference now in the 2.4 GHz space


1080p is no problem anything more run a cable.






> except for fast games - I tried it with a samsung 32 and then just went and bought a 24 inch monitor


I would never game below 1920x1200 but prefer 1440p.

----------


## beazalbob69

> I would never game below 1920x1200 but prefer 1440p.


Yep.
Only thing 1080p is ok for is TV. I would never use it for a computer monitor unless I was building a system from 1998. :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
> But as Harry and I keep pointing out Chromecast is all you really need.
> 
> 
> he needs a screen you pair of numbnuts , not a wireless video reciever


Try and keep up dickhead.

He said:




> What sort of cable is best, VGA or HDMI?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
> there is no need to run cables from the computer room to the living room
> 
> 
> what quality video stream ? so much interference now in the 2.4 GHz space


Limited to 720p which is OK for standard TV and movie rips.

Never seen a problem with interference. I run five simultaneously from one router.

----------


## baldrick

> He said:





> What sort of monitor to buy nowadays


Quite





> Where did the OP mention games ?


why should I give a fcuk

if he listens to you pack of dipshits who know just enough to be dangerous he is likely find himself up sh1ts creek

as per hyperbole below




> I was building a system from 1998

----------


## harrybarracuda

You're losing the plot Baldrick.

----------


## baldrick

Tsy ahaoko  :Smile: 

The plot is for stirring

Chromecasts are for butterflys date

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Tsy ahaoko 
> 
> The plot is for stirring
> 
> Chromecasts are for butterflys date


Fuck me it's back.

----------


## Luigi

Ladies, ladies. 


Anyway, purchase has been already made. 

Thanks for all the replies.  :Smile: 

Despite the nice sounding idea of having a wall mounted 7000 inch flatscreen TV as a monitor, I decided to go for an actual real monitor and not a TV.

Despite a 40" Samsung LED TV being cheaper, I went for a 27" LED monitor and DVI cable. 

Current monitor is 21.5" and as it won't be much farther away (desk is being replaced with coffee table, chair being replaced with sofa, PPI would go from:

21.5" 102.5
27" 81.6
40" 55.1

Easily and cheaply upgraded in the future anyway if it doesn't cut it size wise. 




 ::spin:: 

 :Smile:

----------


## Looper

> I went for a 27" LED monitor and DVI cable.


You will also need these!


This is for watching movies!

----------


## Luigi

> You will also need these!



 :smiley laughing: 


What's the PPI of the projector? in the minus?  :Smile:

----------


## Looper

Picture is 3 metres wide by 1.5 metres high

1920x1080

comes to approximately

1.2 mm width and height for each pixel

or 16 ppi in mobile money

But I am sitting 4 metres away so I would need to borrow your binoculars to see the pixels!

----------


## Luigi

I think you should move back another 1.4 meters, or get a smaller screen to increase the sharpness.

Is This Retina? - DPI/PPI Display Calculator


Measured up here and eye to screen is about 95cm, and with it mounted to the wall behind will be about an extra 14cm minus the mount and body, so about 105cm, plus more when computer chair is changed for a sofa.

Calculates as becoming retina at 107cm distance, which seems about right.

----------


## beazalbob69

> Ladies, ladies. 
> 
> 
> Anyway, purchase has been already made. 
> 
> Thanks for all the replies. 
> 
> Despite the nice sounding idea of having a wall mounted 7000 inch flatscreen TV as a monitor, I decided to go for an actual real monitor and not a TV.
> 
> ...


Good choice. Regular HDTV's suck ass as computer monitors. :Smile:

----------


## boloa

> Good choice. Regular HDTV's suck ass as computer monitors.


Yes

I have have just brought a new Desktop and was going to use my Samsung 32" HDTV as a monitor but its too Pix-elated so I went for a the samsung S20D300  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

I hope you purchased a chromecast as well

else harry will have conniptions

----------


## beazalbob69

> I hope you purchased a chromecast as well
> 
> else harry will have conniptions


 :smiley laughing: 

Best thing since sliced bread!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> 
> I hope you purchased a chromecast as well
> 
> else harry will have conniptions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baldrick's all bent out of shape 'cuz he hasn't got one.

 :Smile:

----------


## beazalbob69

> Originally Posted by beazalbob69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by baldrick
> ...


I wanted something a little more powerful so I got an ASUS Chromebox and put XBMC on it. Mainly wanted something I could plug an external hard drive into and play videos natively without streaming. Works great!

----------


## baldrick

el reg has a projector roundup

Lighty and flighty: Six sizzling portable projectors ? The Register

----------


## harrybarracuda

> el reg has a projector roundup
> 
> Lighty and flighty: Six sizzling portable projectors ? The Register


Got one.

----------


## harrybarracuda

You want this one:

Optoma HD26 Projector Review




> MHL. Mobile High-Definition Link is becoming more and more common on home theater projectors, especially those aimed at the portable and home entertainment markets. MHL allows you to connect mobile devices (such as your phone or tablet) or internet streaming devices (such as a Roku stick or *Chromecast*) without running any additional wires, essentially transforming the HD26 into a complete Netflix streaming solution with the use of a single power cable.


 :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

I have used MHL to a television HDMI input with my samsung galaxy S2 and note 2

for both I also needed to plug in the USB power supply to the MHL cable split

need to be able to DLNA via AC wifi to the projector

just googling projectors for the fun of it

The Best $1,000 Projector | The Wirecutter

----------


## Looper

^I got the BenQ 1070 2 years ago as it was the pick of the $1000 HD projectors at that time.

That article has its successor the BenQ 1075 as still the number 1 pick.

I am still on the original bulb with 3 hours a day viewing.

Cannot go wrong with that one.

----------


## Luigi

Now I just gotta source one of these.  :Smile:

----------


## Looper

If you get the motorised chair kit then you don't have to even stand up to get another beer!

----------


## Luigi

My maids get me them.  :Smile:

----------

